# Minimum cage size



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I've searched everywhere on this site and cant find a min cage size. i am just curious what you find out for a single male and for a trio of females and how much to add per mouse you add


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I think you'll find a lot of varied answers on this. I don't beleive in a set sq inchs per mouse idea, but so long as the mouse has sufficient space to move about comfortably, have seperate space for nest, food, and play, and the cage is kept clean a mouse will be happy. Environmental stimulation is also good but is going to take out a chunk of that space, and I personally think too many accessories are just as bad as too few.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

The reason I ask is the pet store i go to houses females with males and the boys always fight .. I have a spare cage thats 16x10 to house him but i wanted to make sure it was enough. My girls are getting a huge bin cage

Just to compare a ten gallon is 10x20 so its a tiny bit smaller for one lone male


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

A 16 x 10 inch floor space would be the minimum really. When I kept single male mice (as pets) I have a cage that is 22 x 12 x 18" inches high and it also has a full middle level inside to add another floor. This sort of size is good for one or two mice really, but anything smaller is a little restrictive. But then single males usually get more attention from their human anyway!

This pet store you visit, they really should`nt have adult males together if they are visually fighting. I would personally say it`s cruelty to do so as the males with wounds that get constantly picked on can die from stress. They need to be told this and seperate them. But knowing store/shop, they won`t have the brains to listen. If they don`t and your concerned, call your local animal welfare and report them. These shops are licenced by local authorities and if they are found to be causing stress or harm to the animals they are selling, they should be reported for it.

So is it a single male from this store you want to buy because he`s alone? Or is he in with other males?


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Well honestly i havent seen the boys fight i've seen a few with bloody faces and such I've never seen sores on them though. its odd actually.

all the girls seem great and I havent seen a pregnant one oddly but there are two hideouts and the cage of like 3ft x 3ft so its a pretty big cage compared to most stores that keep genders together here

all the mice they have are caged together. I want to buy him and put him alone. But I've heard they smell and I already have a set up for three girls.


----------

